# Shooting adult family potraits



## momo3boys (Nov 20, 2011)

I usually do weddings where all the pictures tell a story about the special couple. My shots are fairly predictable (I'm working on more creative ideas), the standard boring shots are just where I am. What are some good positioning ideas for a family of 6-8 people? Any other advice? I only really have a relationship with two of the family members so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2011)

When posing groups try to pose them in triangles and interlocking triangles


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 20, 2011)

Could you describe that for me? I assume you mean taller in the middle, but what else?


----------



## CCericola (Nov 20, 2011)

Collages.net has a family portrait posing tutorial to download on their blog. It really helped me with large family posing.


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 20, 2011)

I've just searched their site but I can't find anything like that. Do you have a URL?


----------



## CCericola (Nov 20, 2011)

http://blog.collages.net/webinars/

Under downloads

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## CCericola (Nov 20, 2011)

The guy kinda rambles for the first 1/4 but since it is a download you can fast forward.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2011)

momo3boys said:


> Could you describe that for me? I assume you mean taller in the middle, but what else?



Here's some bad examples on a website i found Group Photography - A Guide to Posing Groups


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Great thread, I'll be trying to shoot my 1st group for Thanksgiving.  One of the members of that family has cancer and I was told by another this means a lot to them. I really want to make it right. Thanks for the info.


----------

